# planted oscar tank!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

IV'E DONE IT! i built this burrow in the corner for the 2 oscars with a load of rock around it then i put a few plants between the spaces in the rocks.then when i stood back to look at it i realized that it would be impossible for the oscars to dig them up without hurting themselves. so anyway ill be getting pics in about 2 hours!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's already been three hours. LOL


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

heres the pics


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its very nice i dnt suppose you could make ur sig a bit smaller


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

now the wiered part is the female keeps biteing me.i think she might be in the mood but the tank isnt clean enough so do you think i should get an emporer 400?ill prolly get a 2' piece of driftwood too lol!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice tank but if you stand a little further back the pics will come out better.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That pothos is not an aquatic plant. One of the reasons its dieing.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? Where did you get it Solar-ton?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

actually i had it in a 30 gallon with a watermelon royal pleco and she was chewing on it its starting to come back now


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Just don't forget the determination of Oscar's, tank looks good.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics - little


----------

